# Google Now tricks



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Just wanted to come up with a list of tricks that you can use in google now (besides the regular "set alarm for" etc.). Feel free to reply with your own.

"Remind me to take the cake out of the oven in 15 minutes"
"What is the number of horns on a unicorn?"
"How tall is the empire state building?"
"When did Charles Darwin die?"
"Do a barrel roll."
"When was Google founded?"
"What time is it in Japan?"
"What is the answer to life, the universe, and everything?"

Reply with your own.


----------

